# Greetings



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Greetings from Alberta, Canada.

I've been keeping rodents of various types for slightly over a decade now. This past Friday my Yellow Doe had her, and my own, first (mouse) litter. I began breeding mice because all other mouseries I have found mention of in this area have shut down and gotten out of the hobby. All that is left are purely Feeder Breeders - though some very selective Feeder Breeders I'll admit, as the Feeder Mice I have seen at the Reptile store are far healthier, better proportioned, and even better colored than the Pet Stores. There's even a Feeder Breeder within 75 miles who has Satins being sold as snake food. I am currently trying to get my hands on some of those Satins, though the distance may be the biggest issue.

I am still working on learning genetics, though luckily (Thanks Biology class!) I had a good understanding of the basics before I started, now it's mainly learning the individual mouse genes themselves and what's dominant within them.

I was a part of a different mouse forum for a few months, but it was troublesome to be a part of, as certain policies and their amount of censorship were hard for me to agree with. Basically, I just don't want to be afraid to ask a question. And I'm hoping I can ask without fear here.

-Have a decent day!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
This is the best sites I've found that explains mouse genetics and the individual genes
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

rematnogard said:


> Hello and welcome
> This is the best sites I've found that explains mouse genetics and the individual genes
> http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html


Ty! I hadn't run into that page before yet.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

no problem


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Paradigmatic.
Welcome.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  There are many here from Canada. I perhaps see a Canadian mouse club in the future. 

Feeder breeders can be breeding for anything, including good health, body/bones, looks, etc. Just that they have, or sell to those who have, something that eats the culled ones. Hobby, show, or pet breeders can get snakes, ferrets, or any other carnivore, then poof, are technically feeder breeders. Nothing really has changed though. They can be bad breeders, new/learning breeders, improving breeders, or good breeders.

If you found someone selling in you opinion the best mice around, then they might be the best mice around, unless you are up for a lot more travel. It is only important from there how you care for them, select whom to breed, and then what you are going to do with your own unwanted offspring. Which is also entirely up to you.

The forum has a massive amount of threads to help give options that have been beneficial for other mice/breeders. You will also notice that everyone has a different opinion about most all aspects of mice. Other than in general we want the best for them, and for the future of domestic mice as a whole. (At least, that's my take on it all. )

-Zanne


----------

